# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hiệu ứng giấy cũ

## ndk2303

​ 
<div style="text-align: center">*Old paper*
6 Jpg |2048x3072 1411x2000 1827x2690 1944x3202 | 21 mb​ </div>
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=1634

----------


## martinivu

em ko down dc , anh gửi vào mail cho em dc không , cám ơn anh nhiều, em rất thích những tờ giấy cũ này!

----------


## benhvienaau

cái đầu tiên đẹp nhất đấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] down cái kia về là tự nó làm cho ak`

----------

